# 

## Kalic

Rozmawiałem z kilkoma (potencjalnymi) kierownikami budowy i praktycznie za każdym razem słyszałem, że pojawia się on w tych najbardziej newralgicznych momentach budowy + ewentualnie na moje zlecenie. Stąd pytanie - ile to jest wizyt dla tych "newralgicznych momentów budowy"? Od jednych słyszałem, że 10 wizyt wystarczy, inny powiedział, że max. 8 wystarczy na całym etapie budowy domu.
I drugie pytanie - ile kierownik budowy bierze za cały proces budowy - zakładając jego wizyty tylko w tych najważniejszych momentach?

----------


## d7d

KB powinien być możliwie często a nie tylko w newralgicznych momentach.
Chyba że ekipa jest bardzo dobra i ma swojego kierownika z uprawnieniami.
Zależy czy chcesz mieć formalnie KB czy chcesz aby dbał o całość prac.
Koszt KB to bardzo duży przedział wynagrodzenia - pewnie i 1.000 i 5.000 a może nawet więcej.
Zależy też jaki duży budynek, jaki trudny, jaka ekipa, jaki dojazd, ile wizyt.

----------


## d7d

Kto pilnował poprawności wykonania - zgodności z projektem i z wiedzą i zasadami?

----------


## Lukasz11

Kolega w zeszlym roku płacił kierownikowi 8 tyś (do stanu SSO). Budowa pod Wrocławiem.

Kierownik bardzo się czepiał i po każdej wizycie składał raport inwestorowi.

----------


## d7d

Bardzo się czepiał jakości pracy wykonawców?
M.in. po to jest KB.

----------


## Janekk1234

Mój za 10 wizyt bierze 2.5 tys.
Ważny jest głównie na etapie murów i dachu. 
Później nie widzę potrzeby żeby przyjezdzal sprawdzał jak kladziony jest gres itp.

----------


## d7d

> Mój za 10 wizyt bierze 2.5 tys.
> Ważny jest głównie na etapie murów i dachu. 
> Później nie widzę potrzeby żeby przyjezdzal sprawdzał jak kladziony jest gres itp.


Będziesz polegał na swojej wiedzy czy na tym co powie wykonawca?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Będziesz polegał na swojej wiedzy czy na tym co powie wykonawca?


Będę sam pilnował kolejnych etapów. Mój kieras dopilnował spraw konstrukcji, zwrócił kilka razy uwagę murzarzom i projektantowi, zaproponował nawet zmiany. 
to było jego zadanie które zrobił b. Dobrze. 

. Teraz nie widzę go aby mi pilnował reszty łatwiejszy he etapów. Nie wiem jak inni kierownicy, mój nie jest od codziennego pilnowania.

----------


## Indidual

A jak wygląda kwestia pozwolenia KB na odstępstwa od projektu? Chodzi mi o praktykę. Wielokrotnie na tym forum czytałem, że KB pozwolił komuś na zmianę stropu czy grubości ścian. Właśnie podpisałem umowę z KB, ale on uzależnia odstępstwa od projektu od zgody projektanta. Później jeszcze będę musiał jechać do projektanta żeby mi to na czerwono poprawiła na projekcie i parafował. Wiem, że może takie są przepisy, ale mój projektant też był na bakier z przepisami i moimi uwagami do projektu. Zatem: jak poprawić projekt przy budowie beż zbędnych kosztów i formalności?

----------


## Pablo_11

Tylko najpierw ustalmy czy to są poprawki przed czy po złożeniu dokumentów do PnB/zgłoszenia, istotne czy nie istotne?

PS. Nie ma nic gorszego (no prawie nic) jak ekipa wykonawcza z własnym kierownikiem. No chyba, że ekipa naprawdę jest dobra..... tak jak to trochę wyżej napisano...

----------


## Indidual

Projekt ma już pozwolenie na budowę (nota bene: bez rzutu parteru, musiałem interweniować w starostwie).
Moim zdaniem są nieistotne. Na przykład projektant, nie wiedzieć czemu, przewidział w projekcie na ściany nośne bloczki Silka E24 kl. 20. O ile mi wiadomo, na domek jednorodzinny bez problemu wystarczy kl. 15 (nawet grubość mogłaby być mniejsza)!

P.S. Kier buda wybrałem niezależnego od ekipy wykonawczej. Wydawał mi się rzetelny, ale teraz nie wiem, czy nie będzie zbyt dużym formalistą?

----------


## Janekk1234

Zmiana grubości ścian nośnych to nie jest takie proste i to musi być policzone.
Zmiany nie istotne omawiałem bezpośrednio z murarzami. Później to będzie wpisane w dziennik i zatwierdzone.

----------


## Indidual

Mi chodzi tylko o zmianę klasy z 20 na 15. 
Kto ma to później zatwierdzić i jak?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Mi chodzi tylko o zmianę klasy z 20 na 15. 
> Kto ma to później zatwierdzić i jak?


Takim czymś bym się nie martwić. Kup te z niższą klasą i nie musisz się nikomu tłumaczyć.

----------


## Indidual

Kier bud chce na zmianę klasy bloczków zgodę projektanta. Zmienić kier buda?

----------


## d7d

> Zmiana grubości ścian nośnych to nie jest takie proste i to musi być policzone.
> Zmiany nie istotne omawiałem bezpośrednio z murarzami. Później to będzie wpisane w dziennik i zatwierdzone.





> Mi chodzi tylko o zmianę klasy z 20 na 15. 
> Kto ma to później zatwierdzić i jak?





> Takim czymś bym się nie martwić. Kup te z niższą klasą i nie musisz się nikomu tłumaczyć.





> Kier bud chce na zmianę klasy bloczków zgodę projektanta. Zmienić kier buda?


To po co Wam KB i projektant?  :big grin:

----------


## Indidual

Bo inaczej nie zbuduję domu?

----------


## d7d

Kierownik chce dobrze dla Ciebie i dla budynku a Ty chcesz go zmieniać. :smile: 
Dlaczego zmieniasz klasę bloczków?

----------


## Janekk1234

Bloczki pewnie tańsze dlatego zmienia. Ja takie techniczne niuanse załatwiłem na miejscu z murarzami, projektant dał zielone światło na drobne zmiany. Pod koniec mamy to wpisać do protokół.

----------


## d7d

Odpowiedzialność za wprowadzone i podpisane zmiany ponosi projektant i kierownik budowy.
Majster nie ponosi żadnej odpowiedzialności.
Inwestor ponosi odpowiedzialność za zmiany wprowadzane przez siebie (i przez majstra).

----------


## Janekk1234

> Odpowiedzialność za wprowadzone i podpisane zmiany ponosi projektant i kierownik budowy.
> Majster nie ponosi żadnej odpowiedzialności.
> Inwestor ponosi odpowiedzialność za zmiany wprowadzane przez siebie (i przez majstra).


Wiem. Projektant pozwolił wprowadzać drobne zmiany na bieżąco. Nie będę mu doopy zawracać jak chcę coś drobnego zmienić.

----------


## Indidual

O (braku) fachowości budowlańców z tytułami mógłbym sporo napisać, choć dopiero zaczynam budowę. Dlaczego chcę zmienić klasę bloczków? Ponieważ projektant mi przewymiarował ściany i naraził tym samym na niepotrzebne koszty. Jak sobie wstępnie policzyłem ile tańsze mogłyby być ściany z zachowaniem odpowiednich paramety, to wyszło jakieś 4 tys. Dla mnie to dużo. Nie wie czym się kierował konstruktor? Może wcześniej projektował jakiś blok i tak mu się skopiowało? Jeżeli nie dostanę na piśmie zgody na zmiany od projektanta, to z tym kierbudem nawet gniazdka elektrycznego nie będę mógł sobie zrobić gdzie mi pasuje!

----------


## d7d

Pewnie masz rację z przewymiarowaniem ścian. 
Silka kl 15 powinna być dobra dla domku.
Grubość ściany to też warunki oparcia stropu i akustyka.
Zapytaj projektanta dlaczego taką dał.

----------


## Kalic

Widzę, że temat nieco się rozwinął. A może polecicie godnego zaufania kierownika budowy w okolicach Rokietnicy (wielkopolska), który oprócz wizyt podczas newralgicznych momentów budowy będzie w stanie zajrzeć na budowę także w mniej ważnych momentach. Wiadomo, lepiej dopilnować pracowników również poza spodziewanymi spotkaniami.
 Z góry dzięki. Ewentualnie proszę o info na priv.

----------


## Indidual

> Pewnie masz rację z przewymiarowaniem ścian. 
> Silka kl 15 powinna być dobra dla domku.
> Grubość ściany to też warunki oparcia stropu i akustyka.
> Zapytaj projektanta dlaczego taką dał.


Potwierdził mi telefonicznie, że co do klasy to pomyłka. Jeżeli chodzi o grubość ścian, to argumentuje, że cieńsze mogą być podatne na wyboczenie. Mogą, ale nie muszą, obliczeń nie widziałem...

----------


## d7d

Ma rację co do podatności na wyboczenie ale to nie znaczy że nie mogą być cieńsze, np. 18cm zamiast 24cm.
Zależy od wysokości ścian, od schematu statycznego i ścian poprzecznych.

----------


## Indidual

Projektant wziął pieniądze za projekt i nie odpowiada na moje prośby. Czyli jeżeli napisałbym oświadczenie, że odpowiedzialność za wszystkie zmiany w MOIM domu biorę na siebie, to mogę dokonać zmiany bez zgody projektanta?

----------


## forgetit

Oczywiście, że tak. Tylko jest kilka warunków:
1. 5lat studiów
2. 2 lata praktyki
3. Egzamin na uprawnienia 

i możesz zmieniać wszystko co Ci się podoba

----------


## d7d

> Projektant wziął pieniądze za projekt i nie odpowiada na moje prośby. Czyli jeżeli napisałbym oświadczenie, że odpowiedzialność za wszystkie zmiany w MOIM domu biorę na siebie, to mogę dokonać zmiany bez zgody projektanta?


Odpowiedzialność bierze na siebie Kierownik Budowy.

----------


## d7d

> A może polecicie godnego zaufania kierownika budowy w okolicach Rokietnicy (wielkopolska), który oprócz wizyt podczas newralgicznych momentów budowy będzie w stanie zajrzeć na budowę także w mniej ważnych momentach. Wiadomo, lepiej dopilnować pracowników również poza spodziewanymi spotkaniami.


Może wystarczy dobry Inspektor Nadzoru.
Budowę masz systemem gospodarczym?
Do każdego etapu inna ekipa?

----------


## piotr_bzyk

Co prawda nie jestem budowlańcem ale też pracuję w branży technicznej (motoryzacja). Pracowałem w warsztatach oraz serwisach i mogę zdradzić, że branże tego typu żądzą się swoimi prawami. Jest multum zagadnień (w mojej branży), którymi straszy się klientów, bądź wciska się im mit jakości. W rezultacie rozbijamy się o drogie naprawy które mogą zamknąć się w drobnych, o łopatologiczne naprawy w cenach technologicznie zaawansowanych oraz straszenie mało świadomych klientów którzy wyciągają papier z portfeli. Mimo, że jestem na początku drogi z budową swojego domu, czytając fora, nie mogę odrzucić wrażenia, że budowlanka, rządzi się podobnymi prawami. Wystarczy stworzyć ideologię która skłoni potencjalnych interesantów do sypania groszem. Ilekroć spotykam się ze znajomymi, słysząc dyskusję na temat o tym co jest lepsze a co gorsze, nie potrafię odrzucić wrażenia, że jest to wpływ chwilowej mody a nie uwarunkowań technicznych czy inżynieryjnej kalkulacji.

----------


## KUBEK1978

W tym roku ja zacząłem budowe i jestem w szoku jakimi prawami rządzi się budowlanka. Pomijając wiele faktów to szara strefa i trzeba uważać na wielu oszustów.  Co do KB to mam pytanie bo zatwierdził mi strop nad schodami gdzie można teraz się w głowe walnąć i nie jest to zgodne z dok. Strop powinien być cofnięty o 30 cm. Teraz z ekipą muszę się użerać o to a KB chyba powinien ponieść jakieś konsekwencje tylko jakie ??? Akurat nie było mnie w tej kluczowej sytuacji na budowie i tak zostało zalane. Nie wiem czy to można wyciąć. te 10-20 cm

----------


## Paulina 1

Czy zna ktos dobrego architekta budowy w Wieliczce?kierownika budowy

----------


## boconek03

Architekta czy kierownika.
Jak kierownika to Rafał Drzymała polecany tutaj wielokrotnie.

----------


## jarpol

- ile kierownik budowy bierze za cały proces budowy 

Wrocław i okolice zadzwoń 537396821

----------


## Jaro106

> - ile kierownik budowy bierze za cały proces budowy 
> 
> Wrocław i okolice zadzwoń 537396821


U mnie była to kwota 3000 zł pod warunkiem że budowa nie będzie trwałą dłużej jak 2 lata ale to było 4 lata temu teraz pewnie wziął by więcej.przy ważnych etapach budowy sam zaznaczał że chce być i mam mu dać znać jak będzie dany etap wykonywany , parę razy sam do niego dzwoniłem jak fachowcy nie wiedzieli jak mają co nieco robić lub sam miałem jakieś  wątpliwości , nigdy nie było problemu. ilości wizyt nie pamiętam ale pewnie kilkanaście się nazbierało.

----------

